# Calcutta problem



## Po Boy (Nov 29, 2010)

When returning from a fishing trip I have always used the water hose to hose my reels down. I then spray them with WD40 and wipe them dry with a cloth. I was told today that WD40 should never be used on a reel. I do have a Calcutta that is less than a year old and is not casting right, can't get any distance even with all of the breaks snapped in. I can mess with the breaks and make a few practice cast with a little larger weight, 1/2 ounce then switch back to 1/8 or 1/4 ounce and it starts working fairly good. After the next trip I have the same problem. Do you think that I am messing this reel up by spraying WD40 on it? Thanks in advance for your advise.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Definately don't recommend it. WD actually breaks grease down and then it will creep into places that its not supposed to be. Take the spool out and clean the spool shaft, brake ring, and the inside diameter of the small gear the spool goes into...."pinion gear", with Q=tips. To clean the inside of the pinion gear you'll need to rip some of the cotton off to get it to fit all the way through. Also check your spool bearings for signs of corrosion. Try a drop or two of a light oil on each of them. Sounds like its just minor gunk built up where it needs to be clean. Do not oil the spool shaft. Keep it dry. :texasflag


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Also, when putting the reel back together.......make sure the thumb button is all the way up, otherwise it will lock it down into place when you tighten the side screws.


----------



## Po Boy (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks, I will try that. This is too nice of a reel to just retire it, which is just what I have been considering doing.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

If you wan to use WD40 then spray it on a rag first then wipe the outside of the reel with it. Do not spray it directly on the reel. This will cause issues with the drag, casting issues (as you have noticed) and premature gear wear. This is all because the oil will break the grease down and offer no protection.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Calcutta*



Po Boy said:


> Thanks, I will try that. This is too nice of a reel to just retire it, which is just what I have been considering doing.


I'm with bustin tops on spraying with wd 40 but in its defense its one hell of a solvent and smellable.I buy it by the Gal and soak reel parts, the real gunked up ones and then wash them with simple green.Don't retire that calcutta get it to dipsay, mike ,or FTU and have them go through it.If your happy enjoy: if not sell on 2cool,ebay or craigs...CVA34
Or send to SHIMANO there fast and reasonable


----------



## Po Boy (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for the responses, I have already retired the WD40 and as for the reel I think that I will take it to a professional and tell them what I have done and let them correct any problems that I have caused. Who is recommended in the Corpus Christi area?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

There is Rockport Tackle Town in Rockport and Roy's in CC. Rockport is an authorized service center for us.


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

i would never use water to rinse off the reels , think about it water / oil dont mix , dont use water, thats a old wives tail that has ruined more reels than anything. just use wd40 or reel majic on em and wipe em down when done , i never use water . it will get in the reel.
calcuttas r bullet proof , during the casting the spool is riding on two bearings. either oil the bearings up good or just get new bearings . i've never had to replace those bearings before but they might have water from the spraying. make sure there aint any grease on the pinion gear too, that might slow it up too. there simple reels should b easy to find the problem. also dont oil up the inside were the spool rides on and the brakes all that area has to be dry as a bone


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

WD40 is the WORST thing to spray on a reel. It breaks the grease down and soaks into the drag washer making is jerky. The water will not mix with our grease. The reels are getting wet when you use them anyways. Like you said water and grease does not mix...because the water will not bond with the grease. It will bead up on top of it.


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

im just talking about the watering down the outside after use while leaning up against the boat or whatever and i've lightly sprayed and wiped down all kind of stuff ( except water)on the outside to wash off the salty residue plus hit the seat a little and never have problems , been fishing w/ the same reels for years now. wd40 is not the worse thing, a serious de-greaser like nutri clean is , that actually melts plastic , wd40 doesnt do that i've used wd40 to clean on the inside for years w/ no problems but thats on total re-clean. just dont get water near a reel


----------



## ws2 (May 18, 2011)

What is the difference between WD 40 and Reel Magic. I have always used the reel magic with no problems. Is there something better. Never to old to learn, just might be hardheaded.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I think reel magic is a silicone based spray. You can use either of those but only on the outside of the reel. Spray it on a rag and wipe the exterior only. Do not blast it full contact onto the reel.


----------



## meross (May 19, 2011)

*REPAIR*



Po Boy said:


> Thanks for the responses, I have already retired the WD40 and as for the reel I think that I will take it to a professional and tell them what I have done and let them correct any problems that I have caused. Who is recommended in the Corpus Christi area?


I FOUND THATWD 40 IS GOOD FOR CLEANING SOME PARTS BUT NOT MUCH GOOD FOR ANYTHING ELSE. I AM IN FLOUR BLUFF AND WORK ON SOME REELS IN MY SPARE TIME. I'D BE GLAD TO GO THUR THIS REEL FOR YOU... SATISFACTION GUARANTEED 813-7110


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

meross said:


> I FOUND THATWD 40 IS GOOD FOR CLEANING SOME PARTS BUT NOT MUCH GOOD FOR ANYTHING ELSE. I AM IN FLOUR BLUFF AND WORK ON SOME REELS IN MY SPARE TIME. I'D BE GLAD TO GO THUR THIS REEL FOR YOU... SATISFACTION GUARANTEED 813-7110


What a coincidence.. BT is in Flour Mound as well.. BTW, please take caps off..


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Ha......so Flour Mound wasn't a typo. Down in the Valley.....

We fish every day.........almost. :texasflag


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Dammit I did it again..Hahahaha! Flour Bluff, Flour Bluff, Flour Bluff, Flour Bluff!


----------



## natureboy3002 (Jan 2, 2011)

*Reel cleaning*

I just wanted to know if there was anyone in the Freeport area that clean shimano reels. I know about fishing tackle unlimited and a place in Texas ciity.


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

Periodically I remove the spool bearings and soak them and periodically swish them around in xylene for an hour in a small jar with a liquid tight screw lid. I put a small drop of oil on each bearing before reinstalling them.

Do not get the xylene on synthetic fabrics or plastic items as it will/may dissolve them.

Charles


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

fishsmart said:


> Periodically I remove the spool bearings and soak them and periodically swish them around in xylene for an hour in a small jar with a liquid tight screw lid. I put a small drop of oil on each bearing before reinstalling them.
> 
> Do not get the xylene on synthetic fabrics or plastic items as it will/may dissolve them.
> 
> Charles


Some people use lighter fluid.


----------

